# Any tuition days?



## SimplyTheBest89 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi just wondering if there is any tuition days happening anywhere in the uk(preferably scotland) in the next couple of weeks?

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## jim g (May 2, 2009)

+1,....me too, just purchased a machine polishing kit and i'm affraid to use it !


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

We are hoping in running another Class in August if this help.
But will be in Glasgow.
Dates have still to be confirmed.
Gordon.


----------



## jim g (May 2, 2009)

caledonia said:


> We are hoping in running another Class in August if this help.
> But will be in Glasgow.
> Dates have still to be confirmed.
> Gordon.


That would be great, i'm at Ford fair 5/6/7/8th of August so any time after that would be a bonus :buffer:

I'm in Ayrshire so not to far away :thumb:

Jim


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

jim g said:


> That would be great, i'm at Ford fair 5/6/7/8th of August so any time after that would be a bonus :buffer:
> 
> I'm in Ayrshire so not to far away :thumb:
> 
> Jim


Will not be though dates any way Jim. got an R32 in for the full works that week. Look out for Augusts class in the polishing section.


----------

